# how much thinsulate is enough??



## northwoods (Dec 11, 2002)

Looking at a new pair of boots for hunting and there is a range of thinsulate layering available from 0-2000 grams. How much is really needed if you are going to hunt in areas where the temp may get to 20-30F. ( It gets colder here I just don't bowhunt init  )
Interested in opinions before I spend the cash
NW


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

I have Browning & SG rubber boots in 1200gr.. My feet still get cold. May
try 2000gr. next.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I went out in 18-degree weather this morning. I was good for an hour with thinsulate socks, lucky wool socks, hiking boots, underwear, silk underwear, sweatpants, blue jeans, undershirt, mock turtleneck shirt, turtleneck sweatshirt, insulated overalls, and a fleece hat and facemask. My toes and fingers were getting a bit cold when I packed it in (fingers got cold on the riser when I thought deer were comin' in close - but they never got close  ).

Sure glad I saw Ice Breaker boot insulators and polartec underwear arrive (addressed to my wife) in time for Christmas! Only nine cold days to go!   I love that woman


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Boots*

I have 2 pair of Rocky boots. A pair of 800 gram Rocky deerstalkers that are great dowm to abot 35 degrees or so, then I have a pair of Rocky Deerstalker Extremes that are 1600 grams. These 2 are the most comfortable boot I have ever worn. Below 35 degrees I switch to the Extremes, and have never had a problem. I have hunted down to 3 degress with them. A good pair of sock liners and heavy wool socks, and you are good to go. I have tried several pair of rubber boots, and always feel like I am losing a lot of comfort over my Deerstalkers especially when walking long distances. There are pricey though. Check Cabelas I think they are $249 for the 1600's.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a pair of Irish Setter Big Game Trackers w/ Gore-tex and 800 grams of Thinsulate. Very comfortable to walk around in, and they keep my feet warm when walking around, packing in and out etc. When I get on stand, however, it is a totally different story. My sock layers consist of, 100% polypropelene sock, Redhead cold weather sock (with more polypro, i think) and a final layer of 80% wool sock. 

If I were you, get as much as you can comfortably walk around in. My next pair of hunting boots will have at least 1600 grams. 

Good luck... cold feet suck!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*boot*

i hunt,fish and do alot out doors including working out door here in mich.the best boot i use are the* black micky mouse army boots*,rubber for sent concealment,but the good down to - 20.my first pair are still used with holes and bought in 1984.there a little bulky,but well worth there money.i dont think there is a thinsulate out that will keep your feet warm,here in michigan,you can buy them some times on sportman guide,but only the originals,jim

i have climbed trees with mine for 20 years .


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

I used a pair of lacross 1200's for the last 6 years. They were good boots, but sitting on the stand in extremely cold weather would eventually make my feet cool off. They were a little too bulky though. 

I've got some 1000 gram knee highs now, and they seem to be just as warm. I hunted yesterday when it was 14 degrees with little problems. If 20-30 degrees is as cold as it gets for you, I would suggest getting 1000-1200 and getting them a little roomy so you can add another layer of socks if you need it.


----------



## TrophyHunter75 (Nov 11, 2002)

400g is more than enough for me.........if my feet are dry. The problem w/ super insulated boots is that the make your feet sweat with very little effort. It doesn't a take long walk to your treestand, even w/ 400g, to make your feet sweat. Once you get moisture in your socks, even with the best moisture wicking technology, your warm feet won't last long in cold weather. If I have to walk a long ways and it's cold out and I want to sit for a long time, i usually will change socks once I get to the stand.


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

How much thinsulate?

I am from Wisconsin and over here gets to low 20 or 10, but lately is in high 30's and 20's.

About my hunting boot. I use 800 gram, 1200 gram plus boot covers when gets cold. I use two layers of wool socks. The first layer is merino wool soft and nice the second is heavy 100% wool. Make sure your boots are 1 1/2 in size bigger than normal. Too tight it will get cold fast.
If you have long walk to your stands, lets say a mile, than I were one sock only. The seconed pair goes on at the tree stand. I try to avoid to sweat as much as I can in cold weather. Sweat= cold. I have found also that in pack boots my feet can sweat faster than leather boots. In this case Arctic Shield boot covers comes handy. 

Good Shooting!

Vodekz


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*boots*

whats nice about the old mickys,is if filled with water,you could dump them out and still hunt,.i have went through with one ft through the ice, dumped out water and still ice fished .


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Midlife Crisis said:


> lucky wool socks,




I rest my case


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*You southern boys get cold feet???*

We've tried it all up here and this is a case where size does matter! I where Rocky Bear Claws with 1000 grams that are 2 sizes too big. I use a thin wicking type sock and then a heavy wool blend over that. Throw in a Toasty Toes chemical warmer and I can sit for about 3-4 hours at zero without much discomfort. This is not a setup you can walk great distances in. If I have to walk far I use a seperate pair of wool blend socks to walk in and then go to the comfort setup when I get to the stand. I can't emphasize enough the importance of your boots being loose when you are sitting and using a wicking type sock as the base layer to keep your feet dry.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind.

When I was with Cabela's a few years back as a Product Specialist, the heaviest Thinsulate boot liner (insulation) available was 800 grams. Anything above that was put into the top of the boot, not around your feet. Several reps told us this during product training seminars. Perhaps that is different now, but might be a good point to bring up when asking about buying boots.

I hunted last year in January in temps as low as 2 degrees air temp, with the wind chill pushing -25. I have the Rocky Deerstalker Extremes as well, 2 sizes too large, and they do work good; however I think I'm going to add some boot blankets to them this year (I'm a baby!). I wear a good polypro liner sock,Smartwool hunting sock, and a way-oversized wool blend on top of that. 

For the rest of my cold weather gear, TechSilk long undies, Duofold heavy polypro undies (2 pairs), Cabela's fleece pants and jacket, and Browning Hydrofleece for my outer layer. That's pretty much it. Like said before, big is GOOD! It's essential that you have that dead air space for everything.

With this set-up I lasted for up to 4 hours, often in 25+mph winds in a fence row between CRP fields. (wide open baby!) I didn't exactly ENJOY it, but I survived! LOL!!!

Three or four good, loose-fitting layers of poly, wool, or down will keep you warmer than 6 pairs of sweats (cotton), 10 turtlenecks (probably cotton too), or 3 pairs of bluejeans (cotton). 

Keeping warm can get expensive, but it's well worth it if you hunt late season. 

(BTW.....I saw more trophy class bucks the last week of January than I did the entire early season. If you haven't tagged out yet, keep at it!)


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

With my boots I go with no insulation, I like to feel the ground that I am walking on so I don't snap twigs or anything like that. I use Uninsulated Lacrosse Boots. If it gets cold I just get a nice thick sock on.


----------



## hoytshooter23 (Oct 29, 2004)

Geez you guys go light.

2000 grams of thinsulate in my rubber boots (Itsaca Swampmasters I believe)
with some wool socks and I stay nice and toasty till about 20 degrees then my toes get a bit nipped.


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

*I have a pair of 800 gram Rocky Stalker Extreme's. The thing that makes the most difference on how cold my feet get are what I wear for socks. If you're going to spend the money on the boots dump some cash on some good liner socks and some warm insulating socks too. Also the Arctic Shield boot covers are supposed to work extremely well from what I've heard. *


----------



## dudley152 (Nov 21, 2003)

Earlier this year, someone on AT mentioned using unscented, anti-perspirant foot spray. I tried it & it works great. My feet stayed dry all day in temperatures ranging from +12 to +45 degrees. Most of the time was spent in a tree stand but I also spent a few days doing some heavy walking. My feet didn't sweat, my socks stayed dry, & my feet were warm. I wore Rocky boots with a 1000 gram thinsulate.Try the spray, too.


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Cabelas' 1200 Grams*

I have just purchase the Cabelas' 1200 Grams and they are very good.

They are bulky and all the Thinsulate is around your foot. I got them 1.5 size bigger and I use 2 pair of socks, one of them being the Cabelas' Deluxe Cold-Weather sock and I am EXTREMELY pleased with the setup.

I test drove them, so to speak, 2 days ago in 11 degree temperature and my feet were fine for 4 hours; my hands is what forced me to quit.

I think the boots are a good buy for the money. I hope it helps.

LP


----------



## mtrain (Jan 9, 2004)

*cold feet*

mickey mouse boots, I love the ones I just got
change into dry wool socks after long hike to treestand
David


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

IMO most boots with a thinsulate rating are a joke, and I'll explain why.

I went through this shopping for boots because my feet get cold really easy and in ND, well it's cold 

Anyway where do your feet get cold, same place your hands get cold, the fingers/toes. What I noticed was that even with 1200+ gram thinsulate boots, even $200 boots, they had little if any insulation in the toe box, especially on top of the toes, this is probably the biggest point of heat loss in a boot, and also the most important place to keep heat, because what's going to get frostbite first, your toes. It all seems to be in the ankle/tongue of the boot area, most of them also did not have any more insulated insole than a normal boot. If you are in a stand the metal on the stand pulls heat away from the boots in a hurry so a well insulated insole helps as well. 

So the biggest factor to me to watch is how the toe box is insulated, if you don't have to hike in them a lot, pac boots are hard to beat, however if you need to hike a lot there are few boots that will give good support and still be super warm. 

Socks are certainly important as well a good wicking liner sock and a heavy outter wool sock can make a big difference.

So just don't look at the thinuslate gram rating make sure to feel inside the boot and see where the insulation actually IS. 

Toe warmers work, but if you do a lot of hiking the sweat from your feet will render them inert much faster than the hour rating, there are also a couple companies that do electronic heated insoles that have rechargeable batteries and variable power settings. They are very popular among winter cyclists as cycling shoes are generally non-insulated, and on top of that while pedaling your feet generate little heat from movement. I think the company is called hottronic but I don't remember their web page. 

Todd


----------



## letemgrow (Dec 18, 2004)

the key to keeping warm feet is having plenty of energy while on the stand when it gets real cold out your body tries to keep it's core temperature at the 98 degree mark and the first things to suffer are your hands and feet that is where it pulls the blood from first to keep the core temperature the same so the more energy you can burn the warmer you will be. I am much warmer on the stand if I go eat something just before I head out. Good boots don't hurt either I wear 1600 gram georgia boots and have had them for 3 years with no problems. I wear them deer, **** and bird hunting a lot and they are still holding up without any problems or leaks.


----------



## Brownie (Jul 31, 2004)

This is really a specialized question. Hunting down 20 or 30 degrees in a tree stand is going to take a pretty warm pair of boots 1000 gram and up, but if you are hiking quite a bit and on the ground I tend to like a good pair of merino wool sock with liners and no insulation to 400 gram. I have good cirulation to my feet so I don't need too much, in fact to much gets me sweating then I get cold. It's really a personal deal.
Brownie


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i had some 2000 grammers and they work great!
especially if you are sitting a lot.


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

My 2 cents on the subject. When I went through cold weather training in the Marine Corps these where the rules. 

1. Dont wear cotton.
2. You have to have a base layer of poly pro or other material that wicks sweat away.
3. Always have room between your base layer and all other layers to keep your body heat in longer instead of tight layers where it passes right through them
4.Only wear one pair of socks any more than that hinders the insulation of the boots especialy Mickeys.
5. Dont eat right before you go out in the cold. When you eat it causes more blood to go around your stomach to digest the food thus hindering the blood circulation through your body causing you to get colder.
6. Wear a good quality ( Polartec beenie on your head).

I spent the whole month of January in Bridgeport California at 9595 feet elevation didnt get cold if you think it doesnt get cold in California go there.
Then we spent 3 weeks in Febuary in the field in Norway these rules work.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

A good pair of rubber boots with a felt liner a half to full size to large with a Merino wool sock and toasty toes warmers do me just fine down to about 10 degrees or so. Make sure you wear a full face mask (I like the wool pullovers with the eye and nose cutouts) and a hat as up to 90% of your body heat can be lost through the top of your head in really cold weather. When body heat is lost your blood vessels contract at the points farthest from the heat lost site to supply more blood and heat to the upper regions of your body. That is why your toes always seem to get frozen first. I always wear a headnet at least even if only in the 40s or so as it keeps you a lot warmer. A warm head insures a little warmer toes.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

amazing how much warmer you are with a stocking cap can keep.

good tips 28 lx
never knew about the eating thing


----------



## Buckmeister (Dec 19, 2004)

*heater body suit*

I just got back from wearing my new heater body suit on a late afternoon hunt, it was 19 degrees with a 15 to 20 mph wind which is pretty chilly for Oklahoma (you Minnesota,and Wisconsin guys dont laugh) I stayed comfortable in the suit which is like a mitton for your body, check it out at www.heaterbodysuit.com The real test for the suit will be Christmas Eve morning when I hunt because they have forcasted 6 degrees with wind chill of zero here and that is real unusual in N.E. Oklahoma, I will post how well the suit performed.


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a pair of Rocky deerstalkers 600, and they are good till around 25 to 30 degrees out. When it gets below that I have a Pair of Rocky Buckstalker (they are rubber boots) which have 1,000. I sat for about 1.5 hrs last saturday night and it was about 10 degrees out with wind gusting up to about 25 and a constant wind of out 15. It kept me very warm, but I bought them 2 sizes to big for extra socks. I mainly bought them for rifle hunting, but now I use them for late season bowhunting. I will try them out soon. It is supposed to be very cold out. I will let you know then how they work. Ryan


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*I think 28X covered a lot of good ground*

I'll add that I spent some good money on heavily insulated hunting boots and found they run undersize (mail order). Need room for insulation to work.

Other points:

1. Put anti-perspirant on your feet to stop sweating.

2. If you stop and sit for a while, have a heavily insulated overboot to put your feet in for that period.

3. If you are going to go onto a tree stand, have a Heater Body Suit (see above and link to website below) to wear. It is like an over boot for the whole body. I've gotten WET FEET walking in and stayed warm in the HBS. Would have been done in less than an hour without it.

http://www.heaterbodysuit.com/introduction.htm


----------



## freakshow (Jun 20, 2003)

I wear the rubber knee boots with 600 grams. I wear one pair of cotton socks and one pair of wool socks. I place one handwarmer on TOP of my toes in between the socks. This keeps my toes warm (only part of my feet that ever gets cold) and I am not walking on the heat packs, because they are above my toes. If they cool down and start to get hard, they don't bother my toes. The cotton socks are there to keep the heat pack from burning my skin, as there isn't supposed to be any direct skin contact, kinda like ice in a towel. I have been doing this for the last 12 years and haven't found a better system to date.


----------

